# More D-60 photos



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Here are some action shots taken with a 70mm lense. The pics came out ok with some modeling after eltwitchos 10D.

Enjoy
Calvus yawn.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Meeli flaring.
The resolutions really knocked down from the original 3000 too.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That first shot is just stunning and great timing









That Meeli on the left is one mean looking fish with al those sharp, little teeth


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

jan said:


> That first shot is just stunning and great timing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first shot is sooo nice! good work


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pics
and cool fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Spectacular Shots man!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. I waited in front of the tank for two hours to get that first shot. Its not even his full extension.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Both of those shots are fantastic, you've reminded me why I need to get my flash setup in order









What's the settings on both shots? I think they could have benefited from a slightly wider depth of focus which you should be able to do using flash, but that's high level nit picking which isn't meant to take away from the fact that both shots are incredible. Really good work dude


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Both of those shots are fantastic, you've reminded me why I need to get my flash setup in order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

eltwitcho. Those shots are taken without flash with a 70mm lense. I put up 110 watts of lighting from above so I could increase my shutter a little. I think the settings are 1/60, f/3.5, 70mm, iso400. I would have to switch to the apple to be positive. The 100mm lense should be here tomorrow so I can hook up the twin lite flash up. I cant wait to take these same shots with the flash. I like to angle the flash at about a 30-45 degree angle in and set the ratio 2:1. Its nice to be able to angle them to avoid any backlighting and the contrast and texture is really amazing when you have one side firing harder than the other. I fell in love with the D series cannons. The best part is the anticipation of the perfect shot sitting for hours in front of the tank whispering softly "please yawn, please yawn, please yawn." So rewarding when you finally get it. If you like macro work I would recommend that MP-E 65mm to anyone. Absolutly in a league of its own. 
Thanks for the advice and comments. 
Jeff


----------

